# Who has one?!?!?!



## b16

Show them screen shots and what you got goin' on! Get enough people here, we might throw one out to dev on!


----------



## TRE_588

I wonder if the 3d is like the nintendo 3dsi or what ever its called


----------



## b16

It is stereoscopic. Just an FYI, seen it I/O, I am on VZW though.


----------



## JerzyIroc

Yup. It uses the same technology. But its better on the Evo 3D


----------



## Richard_Danger

Agt Studly said:


> I wonder if the 3d is like the nintendo 3dsi or what ever its called


Having played with both, the EVO 3D blows it out of the water. I got a headache from the 3DS, but have yet to get one from the 3D. The 3D effect is much better on the EVO. I had to struggle to see it on the 3DS.


----------



## Richard_Danger

When we get root, well post some screen shots.


----------



## liquidjesus

I love mine. 3D is a neat party trick / time killer, but the phone is solid.


----------



## ricankng787

I'll be getting one tomorrow, that is, if Sprint doesn't screw me up again.


----------



## birdman

all of these glasses-less 3d technologies make me feel like im crossing my eyes. my eyes dont like that one bit.


----------



## liquidjesus

birdman said:


> all of these glasses-less 3d technologies make me feel like im crossing my eyes. my eyes dont like that one bit.


funny you mention that, i found out today you can adjust the angle of the images, so that your eyes can better adjust to it.

Only works with photos for now, but i wouldn't be surprised if there was a calibration tool in the near future to help with it.


----------



## JerzyIroc

With the Evo 3D it really depends on what you're watching. I noticed with pics and videos that I take, if not taken right it can bother my eyes a tad bit. But watching some legit stuff doesnt bother my eyes at all. Looks sick actually...

Speaking of looking sick... Here's by far the sickest 3D video I've seen on the 3D so far


----------



## Vaelek

I guess I'll be the first here.. Not much going on until we get root though..


----------



## JerzyIroc

Vaelek said:


> I guess I'll be the first here.. Not much going on until we get root though..


Ok three things...

That setup looks sick
Whats the graph about?
Dude.. CHECK YOUR EMAIL!! LOL


----------



## ricankng787

@Vaelek what home replacement app is that? and those widgets?


----------



## Vaelek

JerzyIroc said:


> Ok three things...
> 
> That setup looks sick
> Whats the graph about?
> Dude.. CHECK YOUR EMAIL!! LOL


The top graph is AIX Weather, the 2nd is from Battery Monitor Widget Pro, showing %
I was at 400unread on friday lol... most of it is junk

EDIT: I just realized who I was replying to haha punk!



ricankng787 said:


> @Vaelek what home replacement app is that? and those widgets?


GO Launcher, see above, & the top widget is Minimalistic Text


----------



## cubanjinx

glad to see familiar faces in the new home of the 3d
heres a lame shot til we get root


----------



## pbguy8709

Gettin mine on Thursday! And what launcher are you using?^^^^


----------



## cubanjinx

pbguy8709 said:


> Gettin mine on Thursday! And what launcher are you using?^^^^


Its just adw ex with a custom dock and icons

Via TT


----------



## ricankng787

Got my EVO 3D today, as promised! The phone feels great! Engadget made me feel like it was plasticky like the OG EVO but it really is not!


----------



## raidzero

Richard_Danger said:


> When we get root, well post some screen shots.


you can probably use ddms to get screenshots without root


----------



## liquidjesus




----------



## cubanjinx

Via TT


----------



## Richard_Danger

ricankng787 said:


> Got my EVO 3D today, as promised! The phone feels great! Engadget made me feel like it was plasticky like the OG EVO but it really is not!


That review was probably the worst review of anything in history. EVERYTHING they said about the 3D was complete bullshit.

The 3D screen is amazing, it works pretty well and isn't too much a strain on your eyes. The pictures it takes are pretty awesome! People, including myself and members here have taken some really amazing photos using the 3D camera. Battery life is pretty damn good! And I am saying this 5 days after getting it, it took me a week to start seeing decent battery life on the 4G. The phone is fast. It feels amazing in my hand. Doesnt feel cheap at all.

I can refute every criticism they leveled that the 3D.

PS the reviewer is so goddamn hideous, she probably broke the camera, which caused it to suck, and the battery died on her, not because she had all the radios on and the camera on for 14 hours, but because the evo was trying to kill itself so it wouldnt have too be used by her again. Is it a her anyway?


----------



## ricankng787

Richard_Danger said:


> That review was probably the worst review of anything in history. EVERYTHING they said about the 3D was complete bullshit.
> 
> The 3D screen is amazing, it works pretty well and isn't too much a strain on your eyes. The pictures it takes are pretty awesome! People, including myself and members here have taken some really amazing photos using the 3D camera. Battery life is pretty damn good! And I am saying this 5 days after getting it, it took me a week to start seeing decent battery life on the 4G. The phone is fast. It feels amazing in my hand. Doesnt feel cheap at all.
> 
> I can refute every criticism they leveled that the 3D.
> 
> PS the reviewer is so goddamn hideous, she probably broke the camera, which caused it to suck, and the battery died on her, not because she had all the radios on and the camera on for 14 hours, but because the evo was trying to kill itself so it wouldnt have too be used by her again. Is it a her anyway?


Haha its a girly name but sounds like a hybrid lol Idk if its a guy or gal truthfully.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Just got mine today, my first Sprint phone, aside from the gimicky screen (love it BTW), this has my old ThunderBolt smoked on stats, excited for root


----------



## Neogenx

cubanjinx said:


> Via TT


Any chance of posting that wallpaper?


----------



## cubanjinx

Neogenx said:


> Any chance of posting that wallpaper?


Sure thing. 
I made it and forgot to release it into the wild.

Enjoy

Via TT


----------



## Neogenx

Thank you very much Sir. I came across it and liked it a lot!! Great work!! How are you liking the Evo3d?


----------



## websterzx10r1

I just got my Evo 3D and do admit it is a good phone, especially coming from the Evo 4G


----------



## lorafs

Ready to see what development happens!


----------



## wwjoshdew

I have one! 



 I LOVE IT!


----------



## wwjoshdew

I double posted ON ACCIDENT. sorry


----------



## websterzx10r1

Here a a shot of my 6 shot shooter running helicopter showdown1.0.


----------



## kenny8504

Here my 3vo running warm twopointthree loving it so far


----------



## georgei

I am quite impressed with the phone. I wish I have Myn's too. I'm new here and I cannot find the download site for it.


----------



## m5rahul

Great device!...especially with CM available now !!


----------

